# Plant suggestions?



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm looking for a plant for one side of my 40B (spot is shown in the picture). I'm looking for something that doesn't spread (tank already has pothos and T. Zebrina), and reaches 7-10" high. I looked at the plant guide, and I was thinking maybe Ludisia discolor, but will it be an issue that there's no shade between the plant and light (they prefer shade, right)? (Ignore the shorn Fittonia - it got leggy and I chopped it waaay down.)


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

What species of frog is this viv for? It looks like much more climbing opportunity and use of negative space is in order, so tailoring the plant to those needs might be a good way to proceed.


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> What species of frog is this viv for? It looks like much more climbing opportunity and use of negative space is in order, so tailoring the plant to those needs might be a good way to proceed.


Hopefully, P. Terrib - I've read that they like to climb more than most people think, so the background has ledges and bromeliads, and there is some other vertical hardscape


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

DontCallMeAToad said:


> Hopefully, P. Terrib - I've read that they like to climb more than most people think, so the background has ledges and bromeliads, and there is some other vertical hardscape


I would recommend using cork flats to make a ramp to give extra climbing opportunities instead of more plants.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

DontCallMeAToad said:


> Hopefully, P. Terrib - I've read that they like to climb more than most people think, so the background has ledges and bromeliads, and there is some other vertical hardscape


I know waiting is tough, but we've got a new terrib care sheet in the works. It'll be live in the next couple days, and may have some good tips for just this situation. 

Until then, though, I second the hardscape idea.


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I know waiting is tough, but we've got a new terrib care sheet in the works. It'll be live in the next couple days, and may have some good tips for just this situation.
> 
> Until then, though, I second the hardscape idea.


Nah, waiting is easy - I'll keep an eye out for the new guide. Thanks!


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I would recommend using cork flats to make a ramp to give extra climbing opportunities instead of more plants.


Hmm, I have a glazed (painted, fired, then clear-coated and fired) mushroom that doubles as a hide - maybe that with some cork bark for a bit of Whimsy (if that's what I'm into...)


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

DontCallMeAToad said:


> Hmm, I have a glazed (painted, fired, then clear-coated and fired) mushroom that doubles as a hide - maybe that with some cork bark for a bit of Whimsy (if that's what I'm into...)


There are holes in its bottom, for drainage


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

That's a low-fire piece, so not necessarily animal-safe (low-fire can leach heavy metals, though likely a very low risk).

If there is the remotest possibility that a frog could get in there (they have 15 years of 24/7 to figure out how to get into more trouble than a 3 year old boy full of candy and empty of judgment) I'd skip it. Having to smash the piece to get the frog out would likely injure the frog.


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> That's a low-fire piece, so not necessarily animal-safe (low-fire can leach heavy metals, though likely a very low risk).
> 
> If there is the remotest possibility that a frog could get in there (they have 15 years of 24/7 to figure out how to get into more trouble than a 3 year old boy full of candy and empty of judgment) I'd skip it. Having to smash the piece to get the frog out would likely injure the frog.


Noted re: the heavy metals, will likely take it out. The back of the piece is actually fully open, to address your second point.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's how my 36x18x36" tank that I'm planning to use for Phyllobates terribilis looks so far (please ignore the plants in pots they'll be moved before frogs go in).


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

Still playing around - I think I like this! The backside creates a moist hide, plus more room for moss & epiphytes. Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Aesthetically, I think the newly added piece of wood looks cool. Others can comment on it’s functionality. Personally, I’d build it into the background and entire right side of the tank. I’d make it so the background and right side flow together. It could make a cool corner display. That’s just me…

Have you ever thought about Begonia Glabra?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

solidsnake said:


> Begonia Glabra


This one grows like a weed in my tanks, not one I often recommend to others lol. Looks fine, but grows out of control


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

I like my philodendron winde-imb. Stays short but is self heading so it won't spread out crazily. Mines been in my tanks for a while and hasn't gotten out of control to where I have to cut it back. Love it.


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I know waiting is tough, but we've got a new terrib care sheet in the works. It'll be live in the next couple days, and may have some good tips for just this situation.
> 
> Until then, though, I second the hardscape idea.


I can't find the updated one on the care sheet page - can you pls. direct me to it?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

It has been held up, I think. I don't have an ETA. I'm sorry...


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> It has been held up, I think. I don't have an ETA. I'm sorry...


No worries!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

The new terribilis sheet is posted, here.

I'm working on getting the photos to display properly, so apologies for that (forum software glitch with moving posts).


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

solidsnake said:


> Aesthetically, I think the newly added piece of wood looks cool. Others can comment on it’s functionality. Personally, I’d build it into the background and entire right side of the tank. I’d make it so the background and right side flow together. It could make a cool corner display. That’s just me…
> 
> Have you ever thought about Begonia Glabra?


Added a few more hardscape elements - I don't think they obstruct the view too much, and once a bromeliad pup grows it will give frogs a way to traverse the entire tank off of the ground.


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicely done! It looks great.


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

In case anyone would like an update - now home to 4 p. bicolor "green leg" (I squeegee'd the glass to get better pics).


----------

